# Which would you choose SIG/HK?



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

New here...looking for some advise on a new handgun purchase. 
I have pretty much narrowed it down to two pistols in my quest for a .45 

I would like your opinions (good/bad) on :

*SIG-p220 Standard ful size model SA/DA 

*HK-45 USP Standard


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I have owned an HK45, and HK USPc .40, and a Sig P220, my Sig I will never give up. I sold the HKs, because personally I didn't like the trigger pull, and I just like the heavier weight and overall feel of the Sig more. As for reliability, I never had an issue with any of the guns, put all kinds of ammo through them and they just kept going. Both manufacturers are popular with military and LE agencies. It comes down to what you like the most in your hand, and carrying, and what shoots the best for you. You won't be disappointed with either gun as far as quality goes. Best of luck. :smt1099

By the way, I vote for the Sig. Buy a few of the 10 round single stack magazines for spares, and keep the 8 round mag in the gun. Just my 2c :smt033


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

While I have never owned an HK, I have shot quite a few, and I still prefer my P220.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

You can pry my Sigs from my cold dead hands. Both my P220 elite stainless and my P226 elite stainless are trouble free and more accurate than any combat pistol I have seen. My P220 will give my Les Baer Custom 1911 a run for its money out to 25 yards.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

I personally have never owned either. I will however add that i have never heard anything but bad about H&K customer service and warranty (from owners I know, not just the internet stories).


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have two Sigs, a 220 in 45 acp and a 239 in 9mm. Both have been wonderful pistols with sweet trigger pulls and no malfunctions at all. The HK's trigger pull bothers me. My vote is for a sig


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Alot of the experienced enforcement people I spoke with backed up my decision to go buy a Sig. I did, a P229 .40 DA/SA No regrets.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> You can pry my Sigs from my cold dead hands. Both my P220 elite stainless and my P226 elite stainless are trouble free and more accurate than any combat pistol I have seen. My P220 will give my Les Baer Custom 1911 a run for its money out to 25 yards.


SIG....SIG.....SIG then anything else....at least for me


----------



## inspyrd (Dec 31, 2008)

Gotta be the Sig. 

P220...Don't leave home with out it!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

H&K for me, there is no doubt. If I ever fooled anyone into thinking I was a good shooter at the range, I had to be shooting my fullsize USP 45.

I don't own a Sig P220 but I do own a P229. It's heavier than my liking but otherwise, it's superbly engineered.

To be perfectly blunt I think the comparison is apples and oranges... 

Do you want higher capacity? H&K
Do you prefer the feel of an all-metal gun? Sig
Is more weight going to bother you? H&K
Would you like a variety of models and quality OEM accessories? Sig
Like to shoot lots of +p? H&K
Want to save some bucks and go with factory-refurbished? Sig

Both are going to provide you with rock-solid action, reliability, consistent accuracy, and unbelievable quality.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Although you can't go wrong with either choice, for me it would be th Sig. I will never sell mine.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Let your hands help you decide. The HK's are fine, but for fit and feel my hands liked the SIG's. My hands are likley not the same dimensions as yours and so I won't GIVE you my interpretation of what you buy. You will likely not go too wrong with either, but seriously, get them in your hands and decide that way. Anything else will just be opinions, conjecture and brand bias.


----------



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I was at the range today, I was able to shoot not only a SIG P220(my dealer/friend let me borrow one he has for sale in his shop to take to the range to try it out) but a guy over next to me was shooting a HK USP 45, so I asked him if I could give it crack. I shot 6 magazines full from the HK and 8 from the SIG using my own ammo of course. 
To make along story short........ My 1911 shot circles around both of these.Dont know perhaps both the SIG and the HK might have been lemons, I dont know. The guy who owned the HK was very impressed with my 1911. He was asking me what all I did to mine. Aside from changing out the bushing, nothing. Best 400.00 I ever spent...oh and the additional 30 or so for the bushing. 

Im sticking to my 1911.


----------



## amourandcris (Mar 8, 2009)

MIR said:


> Well, I was at the range today, I was able to shoot not only a SIG P220(my dealer/friend let me borrow one he has for sale in his shop to take to the range to try it out) but a guy over next to me was shooting a HK USP 45, so I asked him if I could give it crack. I shot 6 magazines full from the HK and 8 from the SIG using my own ammo of course.
> To make along story short........ My 1911 shot circles around both of these.Dont know perhaps both the SIG and the HK might have been lemons, I dont know. The guy who owned the HK was very impressed with my 1911. He was asking me what all I did to mine. Aside from changing out the bushing, nothing. Best 400.00 I ever spent...oh and the additional 30 or so for the bushing.
> 
> Im sticking to my 1911.


Wow, neither? I, personally, would love to have both.

I really like H&K and everyone's comments about the Sig's made me really curious about them.

I really wasn't expecting this one!


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Well Mir,
I have heard IF { I repeat} IF you do have a problem with a HK, you might be waiting quite a while for it to be fixed/ or parts! You may here different but that is what I've heard a few times!!!!


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

MIR said:


> Well, I was at the range today, I was able to shoot not only a SIG P220(my dealer/friend let me borrow one he has for sale in his shop to take to the range to try it out) but a guy over next to me was shooting a HK USP 45, so I asked him if I could give it crack. I shot 6 magazines full from the HK and 8 from the SIG using my own ammo of course.
> To make along story short........ My 1911 shot circles around both of these.Dont know perhaps both the SIG and the HK might have been lemons, I dont know. The guy who owned the HK was very impressed with my 1911. He was asking me what all I did to mine. Aside from changing out the bushing, nothing. Best 400.00 I ever spent...oh and the additional 30 or so for the bushing.
> 
> Im sticking to my 1911.


I guess it boils down to what you want a pistol for and how you intend to use it. My 1911 will out shoot my Sig as well. On paper targets my 1911 will leave groups all in one ragged hole. My Sig shoots groups somewhat larger, 1 1/2" groups usually. If I only wanted a pistol for target shooting I'd opt for the 1911. On the other hand, the Sig is D/A only, smaller than my 1911, and doesn't need to be carried cocked and locked. For me this makes it a better choice for CCW. I know many folks carry a 1911 CCW and if that's what works for you that's cool. For me personally, the DAO/DAK setup on the Sig is a better choice, no need to worry about flipping safeties, just draw and shoot. I love my 1911, in fact it's my favorite pistol, but it's not my first choice for CCW.

So, when it comes to making a selection of one gun over another the buyer really needs to consider what they want the gun to do and how they intend to use it.


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

I've never had an HK, but you shouldn't be disappointed with the Sig.


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

MIR said:


> New here...looking for some advise on a new handgun purchase.
> I have pretty much narrowed it down to two pistols in my quest for a .45
> 
> I would like your opinions (good/bad) on :
> ...


*Had both and like the Sig P220 much better all the way around. In fact am looking to buy another Sig.*


----------

